# Elk Hunting the North Slope - Uinta range



## Northslopeelk (Sep 26, 2012)

So me and my dad both have any bull tags this year, and we are going back to the same area that has stumped us for 3 years straight now. North slope area, mostly by dead horse park and areas north of kings peak. we've seen many cows but no bulls, ive tracked a few monster sized bull prints for many miles but always starts to get to dark and i have to head back before i can get close enough. so my question is has anyone done any archery up there or been scouting up there i was want to know what the projected outlook is for this years hunt and if there are any areas better than others. and i would love to see pictures of bulls taken from that similar area if you have any. 
thanks,


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

3 years straight of the stump is not bad at all. I think hunting the North Slope for me I got 1 bull in 10 years. I can usually find elk and sometimes even some bulls but it is really hard to seal the deal. Every year you catch the migrations with a different moods. There are a lot of hunters up there that have it down to the point where they get bulls every year and there are even some other hunters to pass up a lot of small bulls as well. I think that the North Slope is one of the greatest things to happen to Utahs elk hunt. I also hope that this year ends up being the year for either you or your dad and maybe even both of you. 

From my personal experience it is always worth buying a tag every year and getting out. I see elk rumps busting through the trees. I see deer. It's an all out thrill to be out there.


----------

